# Good restaurants to take kids to in Devizes?



## madzone (Jul 12, 2006)

3 nights, 2 kids, food


----------



## Thora (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Madzone - I'm from Devizes.  Most places to eat in Devizes are pub based and child friendly.  The Healthy Life bistro is nice for organic, vegetarian/vegan stuff, a bit pricey though maybe, and possibly less tolerant of younger children if they're noisy/fidgetty (http://www.thehealthylife.co.uk/).  Franco's in Old Swan Yard is a decent Italian place.  For good pub food there's the Black Swan - it's very central, in the Market Place, and is haunted but has no beer garden (http://www.blackswanhotel.fsnet.co.uk/Home Page.htm).

The Four Seasons also does basic pub food, but only has a small garden.  The Black Horse has a lovely garden by the canal, but I haven't eaten there for years, and it is a little further out of the town centre.  Hope this is helpful


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey thats better than mine 

I was gonna suggest


----------



## Thora (Jul 17, 2006)

There's no MacDonalds in Devizes I'm afraid.  No Burger King either.  Not even a Pizza Hut.  I've heard tell of a Wimpy in Trowbridge...


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 17, 2006)

being honest I'd rather be force fed my own testicles then eat at McDonalds


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 17, 2006)

And I think that Devizes must be the only place on the planet without one


----------



## Thora (Jul 17, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And I think that Devizes must be the only place on the planet without one


There's no Starbucks or Wetherspoons either


----------



## madzone (Jul 17, 2006)

Volt said:
			
		

> There's no Starbucks or Wetherspoons either


And none of the supermarkets sell chilled white wine  

Apart from that it was quite a nice place


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 18, 2006)

Volt said:
			
		

> There's no Starbucks or Wetherspoons either




FOOKIN HELL !!


right Im moving to Devizes then






Oooh before I do that have you got a chippy ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 18, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> And none of the supermarkets sell chilled white wine
> 
> Apart from that it was quite a nice place




Ok now this may sound like an odd question but I'ma little bit confused. . .why would they ?

You could chill it when you got back 

Or are there tramp connoisseurs that wont drink there white plonk unless it chilled. and must be accompanied with nothing then less then a stale piece of brie  

I've heard that the red cheap ones makes your arse hurt


----------



## madzone (Jul 18, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ok now this may sound like an odd question but I'ma little bit confused. . .why would they ?
> 
> You could chill it when you got back



Lots of places sell it ready chilled (well they do down here anyway.)  If you're on your way to a party or you just fancy a glass of chilled wine as soon as you get in it's ideal. I also didn't have a fridge in my B&B room 

And I'm not a tramp


----------



## madzone (Jul 18, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> FOOKIN HELL !!
> 
> 
> right Im moving to Devizes then
> ...



I saw several.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 18, 2006)

Chippies but no chilled wine. . .I think I can live with that

And I wasn't calling you tramp. Just was saying that I cant see a reason for it to be sold chilled meself. 

But if you really wanted chilled white wine. I'd dump a bottle in the freezer section under some brussel sprouts or something no-ones gonna pick up. Do the rest of the shopping and come back and get it at the end. 

mind you by the time you get throught the checkout its bound to be warm again.


----------



## madzone (Jul 18, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Chippies but no chilled wine. . .I think I can live with that
> 
> And I wasn't calling you tramp. Just was saying that I cant see a reason for it to be sold chilled meself.
> 
> ...



Or they could just stick a few bottles and some cans in the chiller along with the coke and fanta like they do down here 

Devizes was nice though and I eventually found a Threshers on my last night which did sell chilled wine so I sat by the canal with a nice crisp chilled chardonnay just like the tramp I am


----------



## Thora (Jul 18, 2006)

So where did you eat in the end?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

I kinda knew someone from Devizes....lovely, sweet guy.


----------



## madzone (Jul 18, 2006)

Volt said:
			
		

> So where did you eat in the end?


The first night we were absolutely knackerd from the drive (it took 7 and a half hours to get from Cornwall  ) so we sat in the park (up by the duckpond thing) and ate sandwiches. Second night we were absolutely knackered from being in a leisure centre with 600 kids and all their parents grannies, aunties and chess coaches so we had sandwiches again in the B&B room this time ( we were all flat out asleep by 9.30). Third night the landlady had said we could sleep on the boat and the kids were so excited we went straight back from Longleat and I grabbed them some chips from the kebab shop opposite the newsagent. So, after all that we didn't go in any restaurants at all


----------

